

Why Wikipedia will not & should not use YouTube - gwern
http://www.gwern.net/Wikipedia%20and%20YouTube

======
davidgerard
So far the H.264 fans have been beaten back as well (because we are vicious
statists who hate your convenience). The IETF WebRTC meeting ending
inconclusively was helpful here.

The WMF does have a YouTube channel, FWIW:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/WikimediaFoundation](https://www.youtube.com/user/WikimediaFoundation)

